# The next presidential election



## jbrooks19 (May 22, 2014)

What do you guys think the next Presidential Election will do to firearm and ammo supply? Im considering buying an AK and think if i do i should do it soon to avoid availability issues and panic pricing, whats your take?


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Better safe that sorry. Besides, what have you got to loose, except money.


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

I am probably not a huge gun expert like most guys on here but I feel there is already some sort of panic pricing. Prices have gone up on all firearms and ammunitions in the last several years, right? Someone correct me if I am wrong.

I suppose it could go down if manufacturers increase the supply dramatically, but I am assuming many of them are cautious, they don't want to end up with a ton of inventory that they cannot sell because of newer restrictions. I say if you are ready and really want it, get it now. If prices do happen to go down in the future, don't regret it. 

Next presidential election probably will have lots more focus on gun issues compared to the last 2 elections. I don't recall hearing much during the last 2 elections.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

What do you already have that makes you think you need another weapon. How is your ammo supply for weapons you have? How are your other preps, food, water, medical supplies etc. Is this a need or a want?


----------



## jbrooks19 (May 22, 2014)

ekim said:


> What do you already have that makes you think you need another weapon. How is your ammo supply for weapons you have? How are your other preps, food, water, medical supplies etc. Is this a need or a want?


It is more a want than a need, my other weapons are 12ga shotguns and a G22..I feel like i should have a rifle of sort. Plus my credit cards are all paid off and one (with a $10000 has 0% on any purchase for 8months...So it is in budget right now) i think i may pull the trigger and get an AK, had a few AR's but i wanna try an AK


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

jbrooks19 said:


> It is more a want than a need, my other weapons are 12ga shotguns and a G22..I feel like i should have a rifle of sort. Plus my credit cards are all paid off and one (with a $10000 has 0% on any purchase for 8months...So it is in budget right now) i think i may pull the trigger and get an AK, had a few AR's but i wanna try an AK


IMO, you need to decide what you want the rifle to be able to do, hunting, target shooting, riot protection, long range threats. I had an AR back in the 70's but it had that fun switch and got to expensive to shoot, but was a nice weapon, now I have an AK and a SKS. Both fit my needs so I'm good to go. I no longer have more than I need, just those that cover the basic issues. Weapons are necessary need but to many people get carried away sometimes.


----------



## jbrooks19 (May 22, 2014)

Im thinking the AK would be a pretty good all around weapon, im leaning more towards defense tho, as i plan on using the 12ga more for hunting.


----------



## jbrooks19 (May 22, 2014)

CIA RI2087N PAP High Capacity w/Wood Stock Semi-Automatic 7.6 $489.00 SHIPS FREE

Considering this one


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

If the next election seats a president that takes away our guns do you think the easiest ammo to get ahold of is gonna be 7.62x39?


----------



## jbrooks19 (May 22, 2014)

Arizona Infidel said:


> If the next election seats a president that takes away our guns do you think the easiest ammo to get ahold of is gonna be 7.62x39?


Around here yes. Shelves are lined with 7.62x39 and its cheap enough i can stock a few thousand rounds cheaply.


----------



## Dr. Prepper (Dec 20, 2012)

I have two comments about your decision . . .

1. Your explanation about your finances indicate that you think you should jump back into debt just because you can. My advice would be to STAY OUT OF DEBT!

2. If you think you can keep enough 7.62x39 ammo in your supply and maintain the resources, then the AK is a great piece to own. Keep in mind that our shithead-in-the-whitehouse would love to stop all 7.62 ammo sales in the USA. The piece you linked to is a well built, reliable, almost bullet-proof, and accurate. Bullet-proof???? That's a strange term to use for a rifle, isn't it? 

Good luck with your decision. But you probably already have the purchase on the way to your house.


----------



## jbrooks19 (May 22, 2014)

Dr. Prepper said:


> I have two comments about your decision . . .
> 
> 1. Your explanation about your finances indicate that you think you should jump back into debt just because you can. My advice would be to STAY OUT OF DEBT!
> 
> ...


Its not me "Jumping" back into debt, i like to keep a small balance on my card to keep building credit. They say 20% is the magic number, and if my limit on my card is $10,000 then the $500 on an AK is only 5% on it. Plus it would be payed off quickly. I could afford to pay cash for it but would prefer not to since i can use my credit card for 0% interest and pay it over a few payments.


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

Uh huh. If they are able to pull off a weapons ban, what weapons do you think will be banned? Do you think they will be able to get a blanket ban on all weapons? Or will it more likely be a ban on certain weapons? I understand they want to ban them all, but in reality they won't be able to accomplish that, not at first anyway. So, they ban evil black rifles and eastern block rifles. ARs, AKs and variants. So, what other rifles run on 7.62x39? I can only think of one off the top of my head. But .223 is a varmint round and it's been around for a long time, and you can use it in a 5.56 chambered rifle. So even if they are able to prohibit the guns and ammo for them ammo for the 5.56 will still be available in a common hunting round of .223. 
Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Arizona Infidel said:


> Uh huh. If they are able to pull off a weapons ban, what weapons do you think will be banned? Do you think they will be able to get a blanket ban on all weapons? Or will it more likely be a ban on certain weapons? I understand they want to ban them all, but in reality they won't be able to accomplish that, not at first anyway. So, they ban evil black rifles and eastern block rifles. ARs, AKs and variants. So, what other rifles run on 7.62x39? I can only think of one off the top of my head. But .223 is a varmint round and it's been around for a long time, and you can use it in a 5.56 chambered rifle. So even if they are able to prohibit the guns and ammo for them ammo for the 5.56 will still be available in a common hunting round of .223.
> Just my 2 cents.


That's not a terrible suggestion, but it does side step the bigger issue.
WHY ARE WE LETTING THEM BAN OUR GUNS?
I won't be turning any of mine in, that's for damn sure.
That being the case, I see no reason to look for compromises in my choices.


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

Kauboy said:


> That's not a terrible suggestion, but it does side step the bigger issue.
> WHY ARE WE LETTING THEM BAN OUR GUNS?
> I won't be turning any of mine in, that's for damn sure.
> That being the case, I see no reason to look for compromises in my choices.


 Well I don't know who this WE is that you are talking about. I'm not "letting" anyone do anything, but I don't really have the ability to stop them by myself. I'm also not advocating turning anything in. I would also not call my reasons or the weapons system a compromise. If anything is a compromise I would think it is the AK weapon platform. A compromise of accuracy over price and durability.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I kind of like Sippy's idea of an AR in .300 Blackout for that very reason. The 5.56 brass is going to be around for LONG time no matter what, due to how much is out there now and like several have mentioned, it is a varmint round. The .300 Blackout is just a .308 bullet loaded in a 5.56 brass. For now, nobody is even considering banning the .308 because it is the most widely used deer hunting round. Once the process has been worked out, you can load them yourself all day long and not have to worry about availability.

I am giving this one some serious thought for myself and Mrs Inor.


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

Inor said:


> I kind of like Sippy's idea of an AR in .300 Blackout for that very reason. The 5.56 brass is going to be around for LONG time no matter what, due to how much is out there now and like several have mentioned, it is a varmint round. The .300 Blackout is just a .308 bullet loaded in a 5.56 brass. For now, nobody is even considering banning the .308 because it is the most widely used deer hunting round. Once the process has been worked out, you can load them yourself all day long and not have to worry about availability.
> 
> I am giving this one some serious thought for myself and Mrs Inor.


 so why go to the trouble of the blackout . Why not just go .308?


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

M1a with scope. 
Ar-10 in .308
Or a mini-14 or mini-30.
I see the m1a and mini-14 and mini-30 being harder to ban. No evil pistol grip and most don't have a spot for a bayonet. But some do. However that was the last assault weapons ban wasn't it. The new one they wanted 7 rounds as a limit. But thats fine thats a 1911 pistol.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Arizona Infidel said:


> so why go to the trouble of the blackout . Why not just go .308?


The blackout uses the 5.56 brass which is more plentiful and cheaper than .308.


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

Inor said:


> The blackout uses the 5.56 brass which is more plentiful and cheaper than .308.


That's interesting to think about. I've got some questions. I should look up that .300 blackout thread.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Arizona Infidel said:


> That's interesting to think about. I've got some questions. I should look up that .300 blackout thread.


I have been doing some research since that thread; it seems like a pretty cool round and relatively cheap to try out. I am not sold on it yet. But from what I have learned in the past few days, it definitely deserves some followup.


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

Inor said:


> I have been doing some research since that thread; it seems like a pretty cool round and relatively cheap to try out. I am not sold on it yet. But from what I have learned in the past few days, it definitely deserves some followup.


Well, we have three choices. We can find and drag up that old thread to discuss it, we can start a new thread to discuss it, or we can derail this thread and discuss it. Well, we could go and derail the insane nut case wannabe slave masters thread and talk about it.
Or we can go to the other new guys rant against the man with his first post and discuss it. 
5 options. Whatcha wanna do?: Cause I got questions:lol:


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Lets do all five.... im intrigued about this .300 blackout. How do they get it to fit in the 223 brass. Do you have to modify it somehow. Then do you use a .308 barrel and the rest is .223?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Hey guys

Here is the previous thread:

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/handguns-pistols-revolvers-long-rifles-shotguns-sks-ak-ar/9151-300-aac-blackout.html

See BigDogBuc's posts #5 and #19. Those were the ones that really got me interested in learning more about it.


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

I'm real interested now also. The first video BDB posted they are saying they are getting combat accuracy out past 1000 yards. I think that will be perfect for assaulting the psychopath slaveholders shipping container fort.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Arizona Infidel said:


> I'm real interested now also. The first video BDB posted they are saying they are getting combat accuracy out past 1000 yards. I think that will be perfect for assaulting the psychopath slaveholders shipping container fort.


Don't waste the ammo. With 1000 people living in that close of quarters (50 acres minus what they use for garden space), they will kill themselves off soon enough through disease. Also, with 1000 alpha personalities trying to be the leader, they will be shooting each other within a week.


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

Then me an you can go in and help ourselves to their preps. :lol: We can use the .300 Blackout to shoot the locks off.::rambo::


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

There is nothing wrong with an AK, most of the people complaining about the accuracy are shooting 1970's surplus or the cheapest steel cased ammo they can get. No it is not as accurate as an AR, and you can't hang all the crap off it that you can an AR, but if it really does hit the fan an AK is likely to still be going bang every time the trigger is pulled 100 years from now with little to no maintenance. All the fancy scopes, trick lasers, lights, and battery powered doo dads would be worthless in a short time. If you want the gun and can afford it buy it. They have increased the restrictions on importation of the parts needed to build AK's so I doubt if the price will ever get down to $200 again.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

You're assuming there will be another Pres election? I don't put anything past this current usurper. If you've got the weapons you need and money doesn't grow on your trees, concentrate on ammo, food and water, then other stuff.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Arizona Infidel said:


> Well I don't know who this WE is that you are talking about. I'm not "letting" anyone do anything, but I don't really have the ability to stop them by myself. I'm also not advocating turning anything in. I would also not call my reasons or the weapons system a compromise. If anything is a compromise I would think it is the AK weapon platform. A compromise of accuracy over price and durability.


I meant nothing personal by that. Your post was providing alternatives to potentially bannable weapons, and that is compromise. Every little step *they* make is done in the name of "compromise", and we keep letting them take it. Lawdog had an amazing analogy about that which really painted the picture clearly about how much we've truly lost in the name of "compromise". We always lose something, and *they* don't lose anything.
That's why I encourage everyone to buy the firearms that would be on any potential ban list, and not some cosmetically different one that *might* skate by the regs. Show them our numbers. Do not be intimidated. It is true, most of us would not be able to stop them at our door. But would you rather go down fighting for your rights, or live to a ripe old age, telling your govermment-allowed grandchildren what life use to be like in America? Likely, they will NEVER know the freedoms we currently enjoy, just as we no longer enjoy what our elders did. When it comes to another compromise, I think just like the anti-gun loons do, "Not one more!"


----------



## BullseyePrecision (Jun 10, 2014)

We are screwed no matter who gets elected


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

I thought that the question was if now is a good time to buy an AK. Not if an AK is a good weapon to own. Not why does he need an AK. Not asking for advice on his personal finances. Not if the 7.62 x 39 mm is a good round. Not if which is better, an AK or AR, or M1A or whatever. 

Yes, now is a good time to buy an AK. Prices are not going to go down, and if the gun grabbers have their way in either the State or Federal level one of the first weapons they will try to ban are AK's and AR's. Then you have to worry Executive Orders. I for one would not be surprised if one came down banning the import of AKs and 7.62 x 39mm ammo. As for the ammo itself, it is about the cheapest centerfire ammo on the market today. Here there are shelves full of it and it sells for a little under $6.00 a box. If there is some type of ban on the import of the ammo, there are domestic manufacturers of it, but they cost allot more, so stock up on the inexpensive stuff now. I buy 2 or 3 boxes every week for my SKS and just put it in storage.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

jbrooks19 said:


> What do you guys think the next Presidential Election will do to firearm and ammo supply? Im considering buying an AK and think if i do i should do it soon to avoid availability issues and panic pricing, whats your take?


If you have the money and want an AK buy it. Regardless of any future event they will not get cheaper.


----------



## jbrooks19 (May 22, 2014)

I think i may just go ahead and buy one....Like many have said, they won't get cheaper.


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

If tyranny and oppression come to this land, it will be in the guise of fighting a foreign enemy.


JAMES MADISON


Funny how they new it would be coming!!


----------



## hotpig27 (Dec 24, 2013)

Hillary the haggard has four to eight years to finish up what obumba could not do. I suspect the best we can do is get some type of conditional grandfather clause on the semi auto guns we have.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I think it's time to look into recalling the president or publicly charging them with the felonies they are committing. 

If they, like Nixon, believe they are above the law it is time to kick them in the @$$ with it.


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

Boss Dog said:


> You're assuming there will be another Pres election? I don't put anything past this current usurper. If you've got the weapons you need and money doesn't grow on your trees, concentrate on ammo, food and water, then other stuff.


I would not be the least bit surprised if, as we get closer to November 2016, there is some type of major Black Flag event and we will have martial law and the elections will be "postponed".
Any bets?


----------



## Bazoo (Jun 26, 2014)

I think its a good idea to get an ak now. IF an ak suits your fancy, I say go for it. You can find a good used one for 5-600. A MAADI or a MAC 90 is the better ones to get. Gunbroker, and gun stores take cards so you can build your credit. You can get 75 round drum mags for the AK and side folding stocks to convert a fixed stock model. These are nice options to have. And you can get surplus commy block mag pouches and accessories reasonable priced from colemans and other surplus suppliers. Make certain though, that the one you get has a chrome lined bore. Some of cheaper ones like the one in the link, will not have a chromed bore. This is the heard of the AK's legendary reliability and will allow you to shoot corrosive ammo without ruining the bore.


----------

